# Recent fishing pic at Pardoo Station



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

It was a suddent plan to go Pardoo Station (North West WA) & with family & few friends. We stay at high tides most & did some fishing at the local creek. All over the fishing experience was good with friends, we caught with Giant and Blue thread fin Salmon.

Here sharing few pictures



















Sorry If I post this thread in wrong place.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

What kind of crabs are they. They are not blue crabs are they?


----------

